# pics from WY this year.....



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

was up in the mountains in WY for 9 days this year....was supposed to be 11 days but it was so *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* hot during the day that nothing was moving and the hunting was poor...still though it was an awesome trip! saw tons of Elk, moose, bear and was super lucky to kick up 7 different billies. 2 of them at 20 yards that we didn't even know were there...until we kicked them out of thier beds! no atvs or trucks...only horses or boots...which is the best was to hunt IMO. we camped right up around 7500 feet and the ridge lines were around 9500...so the hike up in the morning was rather...tuff to say the least. getting to the ridge by morning light meant leaving camp at 3:00am. we had a wallow just below our camp by about 100 yards that a couple nice bulls hit up every night...but we could never get pics of them. it was awesome though to have them there screeching up a storm so close. anyway...here are some pics...hope you like em. if you have any questions feel free to ask...i've always done this stuff on my own without a guide and i'm always more than happy to share info.

riggs


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Jriggs thanks for sharing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great photos ! You do the same thing I do to get close ups.

Makes me want to head out there.

How well does that tent work out for you ? Which mountain range were you in ? What were you after ? did you make your stove ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool pic's Jriggs, I have worked all over in WY from Pindale,Wamsutter,Bigpiny, and alot more places but never got to hunt something about firearms around the oil rigs they wouldnt let you do







, When I was up in the derrick it would have made a great stand cause you could see for along ways away and animals all over the place.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

On a call said:


> How well does that tent work out for you ? Which mountain range were you in ? What were you after ? did you make your stove ?


that tent/wood stove combo works awesome!!!! it is by far the best combo i've ever used. that stove while small....does one hell of a job...when it gets all stoked up and cooking it'll keep you warm as hell. it'll burn for about 2 hours with no attention...so someone does need to be up during the night to feed it if you want to keep things warm. but i've awlays used it to just get to sleep initially...once i'm cozy in that bag i can sleep comfortably all the way down to 10 below. but that's with a 3.5" pad that has down inside it.

the stove was made by a guy in WY...the company is called Titanium Goat. it's a full titanium stove...weighs only 2.5lbs complete and will get that tent up to about 60 degrees in 15 degree weather! it's the only way to go! the tent is a good for three guys and all their gear and it only weighs 4 lbs with the tent pole...so for three guys you've only got about 6.5lbs to pack...which is really nice if you like to hump into the back country and have ever tried to bring winter tent with you..and then they're usually pretty cramped on space.

we were in the palisades east of Alpine WY. we were after Mulies but like i said the trip was a bust. the temp at night were dropping to 15...but were climbing into the high 60's during the day...and the sun was brutally hot. so the mule deer were bedded by sunup and were litteraly coming out as last light. we spotted a few great mulies but it was too late and they were too far away.

i hate to admit it...but the one mulie i did spot i blew the shot on. he was decent..nothing amazing..but still a 140 4x4 i'm guessing. 312 yards and i slipped one right over his back by a few inches...my buddy watched the whole thing happen









it was just not that great of an area for mule deer....but it was awesome for Elk and bear..and if you're the lucky guy to have the tag in hand...Billies ended up doing a lot of scouting and plan on heading back there in 2012 with an Elk tag in my pocket for the bow season.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

VERY, very cool stuff jriggs. Glad to have another young guy on the site with some adventure in his blood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice pictures, the pic. after the one of the map across the valley where the lower benches and ridges run look like better mule country, where you are at is definitely goat country though not as rugged as I'm used too if your looking for goats, was there much for small mountain lakes or mainly underground springs? Looks like a fun time especially for us young guys!!! HA!!


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah that area is loaded with billies for sure....i tihnk it's Zone 2 if i remember right. which is notorious for having good numbers of goats...but not a great B&C potential area. and it's not nearly as rough as zone 1 (although i think i heard that WY split up that zone into two zones now) the other nice thing is that zone 2 is not wilderness...so non residents can go there without guide. i did read on the sign in though that it's awilderness study area..which means no ATAV taffic...but non residents are allowed to DIY...which is SWEET! it's funny but north of the snake the deer are OK...but the elk are insane...and south of the snake right there near alpine is one of the best high country areas for mulies...funny how that works! non resident is 3 points and regular draw for that area though..and north of the snake is no points/special draw 100% for non resident. i'm going to save points and head to that better zone in a few years.

there was not a ton of water where we really wanted to be...which made spiking out hard. the area we really wanted to get into was near "Dry Creek" and they aren't joking!! HAHAHA we ended up east about 1.5 miles and found a great creek that runs all year so it was great for water..and in a decent area. had it been colder i feel that we would have both hiked out with antlers on our packs. a lot of local guys i've talked to said that area is good for mulies...just not to hold out for massive ones. seems like the common opinion is that if you're OK with 140-150 class mule deer that area is OK...otherwise go elsewhere.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Great pics! Looked like a very fun trip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks so much for sharing ----Great story and pictures--places my legs could never get me to---So I appreciate your pic's and story---Almost like being there__________SB*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing I would Love to go If i didnt even Hunt!


----------



## TDL1245 (Jan 9, 2011)

What beautiful pics. There nothing like the Bridger Teton National Forest. I've hunted several times south of Alpine on Greys River Road and I hating coming back to MO every time. I hunt with a cousin that lives in Green River and he's like hunting with a guide...nothing better.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah the gray's river area (region G) is where it's at!!!! i've got two points towards the tag for region G right now (grey's river area) ....just tossing the idea around in my head if i want to do it next year or the following. ive got an invite from a good friend to go to MO with him to hunt a really nice farm with great white tail potential...and yotes







every year he's brought home a great deer from this farm and i want in badly on the bowhunt.

but aaagghhh.......WYOMING....what a state to hunt in! ask my wife....the only thing that brings a big smile to my face other than her is Wyoming! hahaha but she still let's me go every year and never gives me any ****...not even a whisper of a complaint! that's why i married her











TDL1245 said:


> What beautiful pics. There nothing like the Bridger Teton National Forest. I've hunted several times south of Alpine on Greys River Road and I hating coming back to MO every time. I hunt with a cousin that lives in Green River and he's like hunting with a guide...nothing better.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Awsome pics. Hunted east central wyoming (think they called it "bad lands") looked almost like a desert. You folks was in the beautiful part of wyoming. Did you carry your own horses or rent them? I've got horses and using them to hunt turkey and yotes.


----------

